# Horsey people stereotypes



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

'Ooh, you can't talk to her.. she's rich because she has HORSES'

Wrongo.

My bank account hits 0 every month because of those horses :rofl:


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

Oh you have horsed? You must have/live on a farm!

Nah, not really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

Yes! exactly! It's nearly impossible to have money and a horse.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

According to my 94 year old mother, I'll grow out of it. (I'm 65 and have owned horses for well over 30 years) - don't think so.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

I get the "oh! you must be rich" from a lot of people. Especially at work when they see my screen saver of my two poneh's taking a nap in the round pen. LOL

And when people come to my house, I usually hear..."you have a cow?" when they see my b&w pinto. I tell them that's the prettiest cow they will ever see!


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

> And when people come to my house, I usually hear..."you have a cow?" when they see my b&w pinto. I tell them that's the prettiest cow they will ever see!


Haha this made me giggle iv had people say this to me but never thought to come up with such a good come back XD


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

I get "wow, you must have a lot of extra time" (I work full-time & have 2 kids)Nope, I just don't sleep.

"You still ride at your age? I thought horses were just a kid/teenager thing." - I'm 31

"Do you get to chase cows, like in the old west?" Only if I plan on getting shot by the dairy farmer I keep 1 of the horses by.

"I can't believe you take your 3yr old to the barn. Aren't you afraid he'll get run over or stepped on?" Not really, he's to busy tormenting the barn cats and the goat, or trying to get tractor rides


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

I have people tell me I DON'T fit the horse person stereo type, and that sometimes really bugs me. Like I'm not authentic or something. I wear makeup, I like fashion, and I'm pretty girly girl...outside of the barn. I could care less about these things at the barn though!

I do listen to country music though...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Before I was married and dating the biggest thing I ran into was that horse girls are crazy. 
Guys that I had met didn't want to date a girl with horses because they are high maintainence(sp). Guys that rode wanted to date girls from town that didn't know anything about them.

Also there is a big misconception that girls that work for trainers are only there to hopefully hook up and marry a trainer.:evil: I was there to learn and get paid doing it!


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Guys that think girls ride horses because it is sexual....really????? Yeah my saddle really does it for me...NOT


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

Horse people dont pay their bills.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How weird. I never ever was told any stereotype statements. Sometime people ask me very politely how expensive it is to own a horse, but that's pretty much it. The most silly thing I've heard was from another horse owner: "you don't have to take lessons, you can ride already".


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Look at her she is way too heavy to ride horses - meaning all riders 
have to be shinny and short 
i am not skinny or short


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

I get the, "oh you must be rich" a lot and a friend stopped over at the barn once time and said, "oh my, I didn't think horses were that big! I thought they were more like large dogs!" My horse isn't even big, she's 14.3hh.


----------



## furbabymum (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha. No one in WY would think about racing. Mostly people just don't believe me. I'm a huge girly girl. Skirts, dresses, high heels and pretty hair. I do not fit the cowgirl stereotype so I must not own a horse.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

People think that since I own a horse and am not completely broke, that I MUST have tons of $$...Nope, I just dont have any kids ;-) 

From a slightly different standpoint, I get this from a lot of *riders...*"Oh she rides ENGLISH...she must be a SNOB" SO not true! I'm the nicest, most down to earth and easiest to get along with person around


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

*hangs head* I'm probably the reason a lot of those stereotypes exist. I'm rather typical... I do find it funny though, when people find out that I ride...and how shocked they are by the type of riding I do!

I'm this tiny little 85 pound 4'11 teenager. 16 to be exact. If anyone thought that I rode horses, they'd guess that I was some sort of english jumper with fancy breeches and a $10,000 warmblood from Germany.

When I tell people that no- I work on a 'rustic' no electricity, spaced out, all horses live in a pasture, relies on man power ranch- I often get laughed at! Little do they know that I can rope as well as any of our cowboys can, I can ride anything from a pony to a fresh OTTB to a trained ranch horse, and I can fix just about anything. A car, fence, shed, gash in a horse's leg- you name it. And I own a mean little man-eating horse named Sour who was almost killed for being so agressive.

Oh the element of suprise... :wink:


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

When I say that I ride people assume I'm a *******. When they find out that no, I don't barrel race (although it's fun!) I do dressage, then I'm a rich snob. 

I think we all kinda get the same ol' crap from the non-horsey set.


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Jake and Dai said:


> And when people come to my house, I usually hear..."you have a cow?" when they see my b&w pinto. I tell them that's the prettiest cow they will ever see!


Im a horse person and i still call paints and pinto cows.


----------



## fkonidaris (Jan 26, 2012)

Oh, the other one I get...ok, so I'm Korean and get very odd looks when I tell people I ride horses and I ride western. I get the "I've never seen an Asian cowgirl" or "I've never seen an Asian *******" before. Ugh! It might not be something you see everyday, but I ride to live and I live to ride and I don't care if anyone thinks it's odd!


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Dont buy horses from women they baby there horses way to much and let them get away with anything.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Dont buy horses from women they baby there horses way to much and let them get away with anything.


HA! Thats a funny one. Iv seen women get after their horses much harder then some men.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> Dont buy horses from women they baby there horses way to much and let them get away with anything.


Oh yes, I have heard this one before, but the opposite remark "buy a horse from a man, it will be better behaved." grrrrrr


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

I've been called a stunt rider for falling off, a jockey for staying on, and a rich drama queen for riding at all. Since I do ride I must listen to country music and have dropped out of high school. That or I go to private school and listen to classical country. Riding in my jeans makes me trashy, riding in my breeches makes me a snob. 

And since I ride I must know every last detail about anything and everything concerning every single type of riding and/or horse imaginable. Of course.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, I had a stereotype of my own about "english horsey" people, and I have had horses all my life. I thought they were probably snobby (I think its the attire). Because my daughter wanted to ride English, I took her to a hunter jumper outfit, and "poof", my stereotype went bye-bye. They seemed far less snobby (for lack of a better word) than a lot of "western" riders can be. HA! I had to remind myself _not_ to stereotype.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

So if we ride english and western......does that make us snobby hicks?  JK


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> HA! Thats a funny one. Iv seen women get after their horses much harder then some men.


 
Ahahah totally agree.

My trainer said she'd buy horse's from men because theyre KINDER to their horses than the average woman.. I shrugged.. hormones!!


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

*Once* in art i drew a horse then my art teacher assumed i was obsessed with horses.
I love riding and horses but no i'm not going to be a famous horse rider.
I'm more set on music, acting etc.
People shouldn't assume stuff.

I also hate that people don't think riding is a sport or it's easy. It's the **** more dangerous sport in the world! In one second you can be dead. It takes a lot of mental and physical skill, strength and training! You're dealing with a beast at least 3 times your weight.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had my share of strange looks and comments as horsewomen with geldings as perverted, when I've been seen cleaning my geldings sheath.


----------



## boldstart (Oct 11, 2009)

From other riders - 'oh, you ride racehorses . you must just gob them in mouth and whip them til they drop'

uh.. whatever. I came from a dressage background and I still use that in my trackwork. It helps ALOT!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

boldstart said:


> From other riders - 'oh, you ride racehorses . you must just gob them in mouth and whip them til they drop'
> 
> uh.. whatever. I came from a dressage background and I still use that in my trackwork. It helps ALOT!!


 
You mean.. you don't :-o

I joke I joke!!

My mum used to work with racehorses when she was wee!!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I get the look because of my age. When my friends think horseback riding, they think someone in their teens, tall, and skinny. Not someone a little fluffy and in their late 30's like I am. I guess I was suppose to grow out of horses but I am in the prime of my life


----------



## Alfie92 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was walking back from the shop the other day and i had just come from the stables i was still dressed in my riding clothes and these girls looked at me and whisperd "omg id never walk round dressed like that"
Who cares what im wearing. Im not going to go and se to me horse wearing a dress for god sakes!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I just show them the picture of any horse event anywhere, Me...... 20 girls. Nuff said.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Saranda said:


> I've had my share of strange looks and comments as horsewomen with geldings as perverted, when I've been seen cleaning my geldings sheath.


Haha, I never gave this a second thought until we moved where neighbors could see me on my property. I just "hide my head in the sand", and say to myself, "they aren't watching me, I don't watch them".


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> I just show them the picture of any horse event anywhere, Me...... 20 girls. Nuff said.


What? Their next question isn't..."where can I get me a horse?"

:rofl:


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> I just show them the picture of any horse event anywhere, Me...... 20 girls. Nuff said.


LOL! Yes the ratio is QUITE swayed in your favor! :lol:


----------



## roljess (Oct 19, 2007)

I've definitely heard the 'horse girls are crazy... and high maintenance' and rich. Especially going to school for equine science where a lot of the equine studies girls are rich and crazy. and the science girls tend to be more *******-y. Oh and if you do anything with sheath cleaning or AI, everyone not into animals thinks you're gross/perverted.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

roljess said:


> I've definitely heard the 'horse girls are crazy... and high maintenance' and rich. Especially going to school for equine science where a lot of the equine studies girls are rich and crazy. and the science girls tend to be more *******-y. Oh and if you do anything with sheath cleaning or AI, everyone not into animals thinks you're gross/perverted.


I wanted to take classes on collecting semen & AI cows....I got that reaction too:lol:


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh, good to see I'm not the only one who is assumed rich when I show off my pretty, well built (well I think so!) racking mare during an afternoon ride. 
Sometimes I'm bored and play it up and paint pictures of my "lavish" estate with 20 other horses eating away at grass that reaches your hip... that's WAY more fun then telling the truth that I traded hard labor for a at-the-time butt ugly two year old :rofl:


----------



## sarahkgamble (Nov 7, 2011)

Just recently someone said to me, "You're rich, you've got stacks!" to which I replied, "What?! No I don't." & he said, "But you've got horses!" and I said, "I've got ONE horse." 

So, in a way, there stereotype that I most often get is that I'm rich and since I have one horse, I must have twenty more.. 

Another one that's been mentioned that I get is when I say, "I ride horses." People always think I'm a cowgirl, but I ride English and have only ridden Western a couple of times before.

Also, since I ride English, I've gotten the snob remarks in the past too. But everyone who knows me knows I'm anything but. 

Oh, yeah, and that all horse people are mean.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> I just show them the picture of any horse event anywhere, Me...... 20 girls. Nuff said.





Hoofprints in the Sand said:


> LOL! Yes the ratio is QUITE swayed in your favor! :lol:


 And this is why Little Man is banned from any thing horsey in public!!:lol: I DO NOT want to have to deal with the odds in his favor, I remember those days!


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

I get looks when I tell them that I love cleaning stalls everytime I go to the barn. I have one horse but I do 13-23 stalls a day. I LOVE it. It's therapeutic for me. The smell of the shavings and the horses. Theirr soft breathing or their munching sounds when they are eating. There is nothing better than that but people look like I need professional help when I tell them.


----------



## Remy410 (Nov 7, 2011)

Alfie92 said:


> I was walking back from the shop the other day and i had just come from the stables i was still dressed in my riding clothes and these girls looked at me and whisperd "omg id never walk round dressed like that"
> Who cares what im wearing. Im not going to go and se to me horse wearing a dress for god sakes!


I actually had someone say "I like your outfit" when I went into the store one time in boots and breeches....I explained I was on my way to the barn....


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

people think im/parents are rich... we arent my and my mo just love horses so we have 3 and i show them. or that because i have a horse in training or 2 registered horses. we own a 8 bedroom 8 bath house after our own house flooded and we built a barn so now we are rich! but we arent.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I haven't run into the "rich" angle to much. People _might_ say, "lucky", but not "rich". Maybe I need to get out more.  I tend to separate people into two groups, horse and non horse folks. With non-family, non-horse folks I almost never bring up my horses, whats the point? If they ask how my horses are doing - I am fully aware that they are asking out of politeness and really don't want to hear all I _could_ say....so, I only say, "fine, fine, real good". Maybe it is I that am stereotyping _them_. But, I don't think so...my own non-horsey family members eyes sometimes glaze over whilst I am babbling on about something horsey....I figure, I can subject them, though b/c - what is family for!?!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Everytime i see my wife ride I clutch my wallet a little tighter! Horse people require so much money!!!!


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

robohog said:


> Everytime i see my wife ride I clutch my wallet a little tighter! Horse people require so much money!!!!


Unless they're a good ol ******* like I am! We don't need money then, we just need a boatload of rope, hay twine, and duct tape! :rofl: Everything can be fixed with one of those three!!


----------



## robohog (Nov 24, 2011)

Tianimalz said:


> Unless they're a good ol ******* like I am! We don't need money then, we just need a boatload of rope, hay twine, and duct tape! :rofl: Everything can be fixed with one of those three!!


 yes y'all are pretty Ingenious!


----------



## Nevreme (Feb 23, 2012)

> I also hate that people don't think riding is a sport or it's easy. It's the **** more dangerous sport in the world! In one second you can be dead. It takes a lot of mental and physical skill, strength and training! You're dealing with a beast at least 3 times your weight.


Exactly! I get that all the time: "Oh, well horseback riding isn't really a sport." or "The horse does all the work." I like to point out that horseback riding is enough of a sport to be included in the Olympics and then offer to put them on one of the bratty ponies at the barn. Or better yet, the retired Grand Prix show jumper with his incredible height, suspension, and attitude.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

robohog said:


> yes y'all are pretty Ingenious!


Ahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Lol nevreme! Please take video ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gleek (Mar 7, 2012)

Nevreme said:


> Exactly! I get that all the time: "Oh, well horseback riding isn't really a sport." or "The horse does all the work." I like to point out that horseback riding is enough of a sport to be included in the Olympics and then offer to put them on one of the bratty ponies at the barn. Or better yet, the retired Grand Prix show jumper with his incredible height, suspension, and attitude.





Excactly! I wish at school or something one horse riding course was avalible to everyone just to show how hard, demanding it is. It only 
'looks' easy because we make it look easy!  People really underestermate horses. I don't get how ping pong is considered more of a sport than horse riding.


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

It seems that way because it looks easy XD Haha. My dad comes home after 2 hours DRENCHED in sweat playing table tennis... or ping pong if you like


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Yeah, I sometimes get the "riding is easy!" thing too. And my favourite from my mom - What, you just led that horse around and then made her skip, and you call it a training lesson?!

She was commenting on me getting a lesson on lunging and groundwork.


----------

